# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Corredor del Henares

## eidanyoson

Nada, que los días 25 y 26 de febrero estoy libre, así que si alguien residente en el Corredor del henares (cualquier ciudad/pueblo) incluso Guadalajara quiere quedar por las mañanas/mediodía para echarnos unas magias pues que lo diga.

Yo puedo desplazarme si hace falta.  :Smile1: 


Por supuesto que cuantos más seamos mejor, pero me conformo con alguien. Soy poco exigente  :07:

----------


## Magnano

te puedes desplazar hasta barcelona? xD
Es una pena que no este por ahi, tengo muchas ganas de conocer a los que estan fuera de Catalunya

----------


## Vicentico

Yo el día 23 y 24 voy a Canarias, a ver si hace algo de más calor y disfruto de los carnavales. Si no me quedo allí tirado (cosas de los aviones) seguramente pueda ir. Eidan ya te doy un toque, a ver si esta vez quedamos más de dos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ok. ¿Alguien más se anima?

----------


## barajasdemelo

Yo me animo, aunque ultimamente no levanto cabeza con el tiempo.
Decirme donde y a que hora.

Por cierto estoy moviendome para ver si, el Corredor del Henares, se pueden ver en algun sitio, de forma periodica y he tenido conversaciones con el Ayuntamiento de San Fernando de Henares.
En principio no tienen ningun inconveniente y podriamos disponer de algun lugar en el Centro de Asociaciones y si estais interesados continuo con el "proyecto".
No se trata de hacer un Grupo, Asociacion o algo parecido, por ahora, sino que se pueda disponer de un lugar donde reunirnos y que no sea en cualquier bar.

Claro que si este encuentro de 25 y 26, quereis que lo hagamos en este lugar, empiezo a moverme, que estamos a tiempo.

 :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:

----------


## eidanyoson

Por mi de acuerdo. No sabes las ganas y la de tiempo que llevo esperando algo parecido. Con la de gente que vive en Coslada, Sanfer, Torrejón, Alcalá... y no hay ni una mísera asociación de magos. Es algo que no he entendido nunca.

Además, así te conozco, que ya es hora  :302: 

(De momento, con Vicentico 3).

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues a ver si se pronuncian, que yo estoy dispuesto a sacar tiempo y hacerlo.
Es una oportunidad que deberiamos aprovechar.

----------


## hernandez

yo si es por la mañana si puedo. Ya hay ganas de hacer una quedada que hace mucho que no se hace una.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ok, 4.

Sería por la mañana Hernandez si.  :302:

----------


## Ritxi

Habeís visto lo fácil que es hacer amigos  :Cool1: 

Pues así es como empezamos nosotros con encuentros vía Magiapotagia y ahora somos 20 socios  :302: 

Suerte

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Ojalá, Ritxi, ojalá!.

Es más, como salga algo de aquí, os hacemos a los 20 de allí socios de honor (a cambio de lo contrario  :001 302: ) jejejeje

----------


## Ritxi

Te tomo la palabra!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

He enviado mensajes privados a *Juan Suricalday, esteban, Benji_y danica* invitandoles a que se pasen por el post.
Espero que asi lo hagan y se pronuncien.
No se quien mas de la zona.

----------


## Vicentico

Esto se annima. Aver si conseguimo crear la SICHE

   "Sociedad de Ilusionistas del Corredor del HEnares"


 Por decir algo. 

Bueno es medio en broma y medio en serio. Si conseguimos juntarnos unos cuantos a ver que sale de esto. Así es como empiezan muchos clubs, en mi pueblo de Córdoba fué como nació una asociación deportivo cultural que lleva ya como unos treinta años funcionando.

----------


## eidanyoson

De acuerdo. Yo voy a intentar contactar con Dow y Mago Jaume que sé que son de Torrejón. Aunque no prometo nada, es difícil pillarlos.

Vicentico ¿tú conoces a alguien más?

Por cierto, quedaría mejor CHISTE (Corredor del Henares Ilusionism Society Tope Estupenda...) jijijiji

----------


## pableton

¿Tenéis ya el sitio? ¿El 25, el 26, los dos días? A lo mejor puedo ir, si se me admite, claro

----------


## eidanyoson

Por supuesto que estás admitido. Ni lo dudes.

Vamos a esperar a ver si Barajasdemelo puede conseguir ese sitio, si no lo organizamos de otra manera.

En cuanto a lo del día, a mi me da lo mismo, como si queréis quedar los dos días  :O16:

----------


## MagoJuan101

Pues a mi me encantaria quedar , al ser posible por Guadalajara y si no alcala o arlededores :D... Libro sabados y domingos(soy estudiante)

----------


## barajasdemelo

Mañana mismo empiezo a moverme, parece que esto va a "chutar".
Las dos propuestas me sirven. 
Necesito saber a que hora, tener en cuenta que al ser un centro oficial seguramente cerraran a las 21:00. Mañana me enteraré de las condiciones.
*pableton* aunque ponga Corredor del Hernares, estaran todos conmigo que esta abierto a todos y por supuesto los 20 de *Ritxi.*

----------


## Vicentico

Pues no conozco a nadie más por aquí. Y Pabletón, sólo hay un requisito para poder ir y es tener una baraja y monedas (para pagar las consumiciones), bueno y hacer algo de magia con ellas tambien, y como no, tener ganas de echar un buen rato y conocer a más gente. En cuanto a la hora yo creo que es mejor a la hora del café, a partir de las cuatro, y el día en principio me da igual.

----------


## pableton

Eidan decía o mañana o mediodía... ahora que yo me amoldo

----------


## eidanyoson

En principio, Pabletón, cuando yo puse el anuncio, era para quedar por la mañana.
y esa era la idea.

Pero vamos, no pasa nada. Porque si hace falta el que pueda por la mañana, pues por la mañana, el que por la tarde, pues por la tarde. El que pueda a las dos, pues las dos. Yo voy a ambas y hago de enlace. Como por allí y listo. No me voy a morir  :Smile1: .


La cosa sería quedar el 25 a las ¿11:00? y/o ¿16:00?, en espera de si tenemos el sitio que propone Barajasdemelo. Si hay más gente el 26 pues el 26. Si no entre el 25 y el 26 me hago un tour por el Corredor y os veo a los que estáis posteando.  :302: 

Incluído el chico tímido de Guadalajara.

----------


## Dow

soy difícil de pillar pero me has pillado Eidan...  :Smile1:  me apunto! y tal vez lleve un par de coleguillas  :Smile1:

----------


## markoos

Uno más (gracias Manolo). El 24 voy a ver a Tamariz, así os cuento.

Abrazos.

----------


## pableton

Yo también veo a Tamariz el 24!!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bien, "yastoiaqui"
He estado esta mañana en Participacion Ciudadana. No hay problema. Tenemos una sala amplia, con mesas y sillas, como para unos 20 y si hace falta otra mesa y sillas tampoco hay problema.
Dia 24 o 25 por la mañana o por la tarde o el dia completo.
Eso si tengo que saber que dia y que hora.
Lo tengo que comunicar *CUANTO ANTES*, ya que esto se hace con una semana de antelacion y ya nos hemos pasado, no hay tampoco problema, como mucho se lo puedo dar el *LUNES* pero si se lo comunico antes, mejor.
Una puntualizacion, esto es un centro oficial, no podemos tener bebidas, pero si botellitas de agua.
Mi movil es el 609018788 para el que lo necesite.

"Yastaistardandoenpronunciaros".

 :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:   :O16:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Ah, se me olvidaba.
Horarios del Centro: de 9:00 a 13:00 y de 16:00 a 21:30.
Yo creo que es amplio.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, pues antes de que se enfríe yo propongo (los demás podéis también ¿eh?)
el siguiente plan:

Quedada el Día 25 en el Centro Social de San Fernando de Henares (falta el lugar exacto, BarajasdeMelo...) a las 10:30-11:00 de la mañana.

Salida a las 13:00 en busca de algún local de comida (McDonalds, Foster...) para comer sobre las 14:00 y a las 16:00 vuelta al Centro para seguir "magieando" hasta como muchísimo las 21:00-21:30.

  Evidentemente no hay porque estar todo ese tiempo y la comida es sólo para el que quiera. Cada uno puede venir como mejor le venga, mañana, tarde, 
"planing" completo...

Eso si, me gustaría que dijerais más o menos a que hora estaréis, más que nada por no plantarme a las 10:30 de la mañana, solo, y que no aparezca nadie hasta las 16:00.

Si por alguna razón, por la mañana somos sólo dos o tres, se podría buscar una alternativa para estas personas más cercana.

Esto es sólo el principio. Si la cosa no va mal (primero a ver cómo sale esto) se podría intentar de proponer quedadas todos los últimos viernes de mes o algo así.
Pero esto ya se andará.

Por cierto Dow, !BIEN¡, tráete 2, 3 o 500 amigos  :302:  (¿magos?,¿Mujeres?)

Y Salva (Markoos), me alegro de que vengas, porque entre unas cosas y otras ni nos vemos.

----------


## pableton

Me apunto el 25. Aún no sé si mañana, tarde o todo el día

----------


## barajasdemelo

*eidanyoson* Por mi perfecto.

Dia 25, hora 10:30.
Lugar Centro de Asociaciones de San Fernando de Henares.
Plaza de Fernando VI, s/n.
Horario: de 10:30 a 13:00 y de 16:00 a 21:30.

Ir en el horario que podais, ¡pero ir alguien!. Queda el metro cerca.

Ahora mismo mando la comunicacion.
Teneis mi movil por si quereis llamarme.

----------


## MagoJuan101

Buen , pues porfin llego a casa. jejeje Os comento , en principio yo no se si podre dezplazarme hasta San Fernando porque mis padres pues son mas antiguo y dicen que ¿que voy a hacer yo en San fernando? y por mas que les explico que es encuentro entre magos me dice seguro que te quieres ir de botellon por ahi :O10:  :O10:  :O10: ...
A ver si les consigo confencer os lo dejo saber  :302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Déjales que lean este hilo. Que vean que realmente es un foro de magos y que estamos intentando organizar un encuentro entre magos de la zona del Corredor del Henares.

Que lean que no se tienen que preocupar por el alcohol, porque será en un Centro Social en el que no permiten bebidas (excepto agua) y que habrá gente desde los 15-16 años hasta los 56. Vamos, que no son un grupo de chavales precisamente, si no un grupo heterogéneo de personas que nos reunimos  por una afición común, la magia.

De todas maneras, si no queiren leerlo o, simplemente no les gusta la idea, no pasa nada. No es el fin del mundo. Haremos más.

(Pero ojalá vengas  :Wink1: )

----------


## markoos

Para Magojuan101:

¿en qué localidad vives? Si no te puedes desplazar, avisa y a ver si alguno podemos recogerte y llevarte de vuelta.

para tus padres, el comentario de Eidan es perfecto. A los 16 deberían dejarte acudir a algo tan divertidamente sano... estando el patio como está.

Saludos.

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno siendo el 25 en San Fernando de Henares y que vais a estar por la tarde...si no llueve mucho (si no acabo lleno de barro), y si no salgo muy tarde (en principio deberia irme a las 18:00) intentaré pasarme ya que sigo currando en Torrejón de Ardoz.

No tenia en mente postear nada pues no es probable y ya me ha pasado un par de veces de hacer planes para ir a algún sitio y luego no poder aparecer v_v.

----------


## Dow

pero que requete :D

----------


## Iban

Carajo, la que habéis liado en un parpadeo.

Suerte.

----------


## eidanyoson

Sip. A ver si Barajasdemelo pone la dirección entera y la gente confirma la hora a la que va (más o menos). :302:

----------


## hernandez

ok, yo voy . el 25 a las 10:30 (espero no perderme). jeje. no se bien hasta que hora podré quedarme, supongo que hasta medio día. asique nos vemos el jueves.

----------


## Ayy

bueno.... yo solo digo que no se ande leches queda eso.... xD
peero podria intentar ir...  aunque ahora que lo pienso... es jueves y viernes no :Confused: 
y hablando del viernes.... si teneis la noche libre...   actuo en un acto benefico... asi que si quereis pasaros despues de quedar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1i-8I3B1uE

ahi dan la informacion..

----------


## Dow

bueno, yo tendré que ir por la tarde... tengo médico, pero estaré por allí sobre las 4 y media como muy tarde.

Eidan, te llamo para ver donde andais ok?

 :Smile1:   salud!

----------


## Errante

Vaya, yo termino de currar a las 20, luego vais a estar hasta las 21:30? o vais a alargarlo un poquito? pq tendria que ir a casa y coger el coche y demas.

Si se alarga un poco igual me apunto!

----------


## barajasdemelo

> Sip. A ver si Barajasdemelo pone la dirección entera y la gente confirma la hora a la que va (más o menos).


Otra vez. A ver que parte no has entendido. Bueno te la pongo otra vez  y amplio datos.

Dia 25, hora 10:30.
Lugar Centro de Asociaciones de San Fernando de Henares.
Plaza de Fernando VI, s/n.
Horario: de 10:30 a 13:00 y de 16:00 a 21:30.

Ir en el horario que podais, ¡pero ir alguien!. Queda el metro cerca.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> Vaya, yo termino de currar a las 20, luego vais a estar hasta las 21:30? o vais a alargarlo un poquito? pq tendria que ir a casa y coger el coche y demas.
> 
> Si se alarga un poco igual me apunto!


¿Desde donde vienes?
Estaremos en el Centro hasta la 21:30 pero si te hace ilusion, pilla el movil mio y llama a ver como vas de tiempo para llegar.

 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Allí estaré Barajasdemelo y Hernandez entre 10:30 y 11:00. Estaré todo el día, aprovechando que luego irá gente por la tarde.

¡Que ganas tengo!  :302:

----------


## Errante

> ¿Desde donde vienes?
> Estaremos en el Centro hasta la 21:30 pero si te hace ilusion, pilla el movil mio y llama a ver como vas de tiempo para llegar.


jeje desde Carabanchel...

----------


## barajasdemelo

> jeje desde Carabanchel...


Si trabajas tambien en Carabanchel, te da tiempo.

 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Errante

Jeje, trabajo en princesa, asi que si a las 21:30 huiss rapidamente, va a estar jodio.

De todas maneras os lo confirmo mañana o el jueves por la mañana  :Wink1:

----------


## charlie veru

Hola... he estado mirando el hilo...y me gustaria pasarme por alli a partir de las 4 que cuando dejo de currar... me preguntaria si podria llevar a un amigo que tambien es mago, aunque no es seguro que el vaya... saludos.

----------


## hernandez

Claro charlie veru, cuantos mas seamos mejor.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> Hola... he estado mirando el hilo...y me gustaria pasarme por alli a partir de las 4 que cuando dejo de currar... me preguntaria si podria llevar a un amigo que tambien es mago, aunque no es seguro que el vaya... saludos.


"Vamo a ve", aqui nadie tiene que pedir permiso. Como te ha dicho *hernandez*

*Errante*, muy, pero que muy justo lo tienes. Pero seguro que llegas a vernos.

 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Errante

> *Errante*, muy, pero que muy justo lo tienes. Pero seguro que llegas a vernos.


Entonces entiendo que no lo hareis mas largo de las 21:30. Asi que si veo que me retraso un poco directamente no ire :'(

Nos vemos o no!  :Wink1:

----------


## Errante

Lo siento chicos, creo que no voy a poder ir al final  :O10:  :O10:  :O10:  :O10: 

A ver si a la proxima  :07:  :07:

----------


## pableton

Voy para allá.

----------


## pableton

Ha sido genial conoceros a algunos y espero repetirlo para conoceros a muchos más.

----------


## Ritxi

Quiero una crónica!!!

----------


## Errante

Si! yo tambien que al final no pude ir...

A ver a la proxima! :P

----------


## Javi Drama

Vaya nadie se ha pasado a comentar lo de ayer...¿tan mal fue?. Seguro que fue todo maravilloso hasta las 19:00 h. que se jodió xD.

Bueno yo estuve desde las 19:00 (por algo se jodió la cosa) hasta las 21:30h. que me despedí de Eidan a la vez que "requerían amablemente" mi atención vía telefónica. En ese tiempo debo decir que me lo pasé genial. Hubo de todo, me pillaron a traición para hacerles algo y claro salió un churro (por supuesto si hubiera llevado algo preparado también hubiera sido un churro, por favor que nadie piense lo contrario) pero dio pie a las estimaciones una vez explicado.

También hubo tiempo para aportar ideas de dobles, sandwichs y elásticos (que no gomitas eh Barajas de Melo). Billetes de 5 a billetes de 20 y "antitriunfos". Alabar y demonizar libros...no digo los autores ni criticas que no es la sección fue en petit comité.

En definitiva, para mi fue una reunión de lo más interesante con gente aún más interesante. Si deciden reunirse más veces o ultimar los detalles que comentaban Barajas de Melo y Eidan Yonson puede contar sin ninguna duda con mi ayuda, colaboración y presencia en la medida que me sea posible.

Un saludo.

----------


## Errante

Que rabia no haber ido.... La proxima el viernes que viene deciis? :P

----------


## markoos

Chicos, para mí también fue un placer asistir y comer con vosotros.

Por cierto, el bolo fue muy bien.

Abrazos y hasta la próxima, que NO puede quedar muy lejos en el tiempo.

----------


## Dow

yo estuve comodisísisisisisísimo (con dos tildes), lo pasé genial y aprendí cosinas de esas que son detalles importantes. me gustó todo, si si, y un placer volver a ver a quienes ya conocía y otro placer conocer a quien no conocía  :Smile1: 

salud!

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, pues allá voy.

Yo llegué algo tarde (atascos con la lluvia) y porque no había donde demonios aparcar. Así que hacia las 11:00 más o menos conseguí confundirme de lugar y llegar empapadísimo al centro cultural de al lado, que, lógicamente no era  :Wink1: .

Menos mal que una llamada a Barajasdemelo me confirmó lo que ya sabemos, que soy un desastre  :18: .

Bueno, en la puerta también estaba Hernandez, que (creo) acababa de llegar en ese momento.

La cosa es que subimos los 3 a una sala que nos había dispuesto el centro y me encantó nada más llegar: con luz (aunque estaba todo oscurísimo por la lluvia esa de antes, la del "empapamiento") con calefacción (que funciona, no como en otros centros),intimidad... y con un par de mesas enormes con sillas, un mega tapete de mus que no sé de donde se lo habría sacado Barajasdemelo, un ordenador para ver el foro, vídeos o lo que fuese... En fin, mucho más de lo que espero siempre que quedo con un alguien en un bar por ahí...

También al poco llegó Pableton, cuando aún casi no habíamos comenzado, y nos habíamos presentado haciendo un truco todos  los magos (es decir, yo no  :302: )

Y la mañana discurrió entre risas, juegos variados (me pillo Barajasdemelo con uno de 5 cartas que se daban la vuelta y Pableton con otro que dijo que era de Navajas), desastres anunciados (cada vez que yo intentaba hacer algo, o se descuadraban los dobles, o no acertaba con la carta, o hacía el payaso para disimular... lo normal en mi, vamos). También nos enseñó Pableton un "Sonata" suyo firmado por Tamariz la noche anterior, y Hernandez qe hasta se había tríado los apuntes de la escuela de Ana Tamariz, los miraba para hacernos algún juego más.

Hacia las 13:00 llegó Markoos, como una moto. Nos revolucionó un poco porque llevaba prisa al saliera en ese mismo momento un bolo para la tarde jejeje (por cierto, me alegro que te saliera bien). Aún así, le seduje con mis artes extrañas y se quedó a comer y todo ñiek, ñiek, ñiek.

Me encantó el juego que nos hizo donde se le veían hasta las venas del brazo...

Con esto nos fuimos todos a comer excepto Hernandez y aquí hago un inciso para decirle a Barajasdemelo que muchas gracias, y que esto no quedará impune  :Mad1:  (el ya sabe de qué parte de la comida hablo jejeje).


¡Vaya! lo siento, me requieren para ir a hacer cosas (ha llegado Isabel).

Continuara...  :302:

----------


## hernandez

después de la tan esperada crónica de eydan creo que no queda mucho que decir.

Fué increible y ya estoy esperando la siguiente, jeje.

----------


## eidanyoson

Continuación:

Y después de la comida, la despedida de Pableton primero, y de Markoos después, Nos encaminamos de nuevo hacia nuestro mágico santuario (que poético). no sin antes llamranos varias veces entre Dow y yo que no nos aclarábamos mucho donde andaba y hacer un recado en casa de Barajasdemelo.

Pero, Al fin, llegaron Hernández de nuevo y Dow, más como una moto que el mismísimo Markoos, que nada más llegar y casi sin presentarse (menos mal que ya nos conocemos, ¿eh, Dowi?) nos sorprendió con un "antitriunfo" que me dejó a cuadros absolutamente.

Entre medias subieron algúnos concejales y demás para ver como andábamos (y que realmente hacíamos magia). Menos mal que entre los demás les hicieron algo y se lo creyeron, porque por mi parte sólo podrían decir que eramos de todo menos magos. 

También vino Charlie, con ganas, también, y nos mostró que, tiene una muy buena base técnica, lo cual demuestra que su profe es bueno (a ver si le engañas y te lo traes para que nos de una conferencia). Hizo varios juegos, a mi personalmente el que más me descolocó fue uno en el que cambiaban los dorsos de 4 cartas de azul, a rojo y a ¡naranja!.

Dow nos deleitó con una rutinilla de cuerdas,que grabé pero por ordenes suyas no subo, y yo mientras jugaba a tirar monedas al suelo por si hacía gracia y eso.

Hacia el final llegó Javi Drama, al pobre le pillé a traición y sin saber ni si quiera su nombre le "obligué" a hacernos algo. Y a pesar de las complicaciones salió airoso. Eso dice mucho del nivel de casi todos. Menos un tal Eidan, que no daba una...

Vimos una rutina en video de navajas de Rubiales para comentar, divagamos sobre técnicas chulas, y algunas prácticamente inútiles mías, nos reíamos antes, durante y después...

Y con eso llegó la despedida. 

Pero esta vez, no estoy trsite, porque sé que es una despedida parcial. Hubo "feeling" estoy seguro que no fue el único que lo sintió. Y hay que repetirlo como sea  :302: 

Y sí, se habló de constituirnos como asociación, pero bueno. Eso para otra ocasión, de momento.

----------


## pableton

Qué bien contado, tal cual si hubiera estado allí. Esperemos que esto se repita y se convierta en "Crónicas de un pueblo" y no en "crónica de una muerte anunciada"

----------


## Vicentico

Hola a todos. 


        Ya estoy de vuelta de mi viaje y lo único que puedo contar aparte de mucho curro es que ¡¡¡¡¡¡HE VISTO EL SOL.....!!!!!!, si, despues de un monton de tiempo, lo hevisto, y da calor y todo (ya no me acordaba con tanta nube y lluvia). Claro pero en Canarias.


 Me alegra un montón (a pesar de no haber podido estar) que haya sido un éxito e incluso se empieze a hablar de asosiación, yo no lo veo ninguna tontería y como le dije a eidan (que según él es una castaña de mago pero está metido en todos los fregaos, y si no mirad la que ha liado al tener un día libre, no me imagino cuando tenga una semana entera, organiza una convención internacional) mi apoyo y ayuda en lo que pueda está a disposición vuestra, pero no me pidáis dinero. 


   Así que ya sabes eidan, buscate al menos un día libre al mes para quedar. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Ritxi

Me alegro por vosotros  :302: 
espero que sea la 1ª de muchas otras...

Eidan, tengo ganas de verte hacer un juego, no me creo de _ninguna manera_ que seas tan malo como dices, eso si, un cagao seguro  :O21:

----------


## Dow

jajajajaja pues creo que eidan es menos cagao que malo jajaja  si no para de hacer cosas y... de verdad que nunca he visto a nadie con tantas ocurrencias, no paraba de "y el otro día se me ocurrió tal" "estaba ensayando esto y dije... anda y si lo hago asi?"

no para de innovar...  tanto que yo pensaba haber innovado un poco con un Jazz Jockers boca arriba y... él ya lo había ideado tambien :(

----------


## Errante

Joe! que pena no haber podido ir!!!!

Cuando es la proxima? :P

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bien pues aquí va mi impresión desde la tranquilada del despacho.
Mi preocupación era que los asistentes estuvieran a gusto.
Veo que, por los comentarios, lo conseguí.
El local que nos prestaron reunía todas las condiciones.
*eidanyoson*  se va a llevar un capón por decir que es un desastre.
La Concejala de Participación Ciudadana, *Toñi Arena*s, que nos visito y a la que le hiciste el juego de los colores con fichas, todavía está preguntando donde está la blanca y la negra.
Falta por decir el detalle que tuvo, por la tarde, la Concejala con nosotros, haciéndonos un regalo, que venía de perlas, un paraguas y un llavero, a los que estábamos allí en ese momento.
Me pase un día estupendo, conocí a gente tan “rara” como yo, buenos como yo no, ellos si son Magos.
*eidanyoson, hernández, pableton, markoos, Dow, Charli y Javi Drama* gracias por vuestra asistencia y a los que no pudieron asistir, no os preocupéis, habrá otra,y otra, y otra, a ver si puede ser pronto.
En cuanto a formar Asociación, creo que nos fuimos con un compromiso de, por lo menos, intentarlo.
markoos me alegro que te fuera bien el “bolo”, sino hubiera sido por el accidente de Isabel, sí que me habría atrevido a asistir. Otra vez será.
Deciros que ha tenido repercusión en San Fernando de Henares cuando se han enterado de que habíamos efectuado un encuentro de Magos y han sido muchos los que me han preguntado y que les hubiera gustado conoceros. Esto marcha.
Subiré las fotos que hice.

----------


## Errante

> Bien pues aquí va mi impresión desde la tranquilada del despacho.
> Mi preocupación era que los asistentes estuvieran a gusto.
> Veo que, por los comentarios, lo conseguí.
> El local que nos prestaron reunía todas las condiciones.
> *eidanyoson*  se va a llevar un capón por decir que es un desastre.
> La Concejala de Participación Ciudadana, *Toñi Arena*s, que nos visito y a la que le hiciste el juego de los colores con fichas, todavía está preguntando donde está la blanca y la negra.
> Falta por decir el detalle que tuvo, por la tarde, la Concejala con nosotros, haciéndonos un regalo, que venía de perlas, un paraguas y un llavero, a los que estábamos allí en ese momento.
> Me pase un día estupendo, conocí a gente tan “rara” como yo, buenos como yo no, ellos si son Magos.
> *eidanyoson, hernández, pableton, markoos, Dow, Charli y Javi Drama* gracias por vuestra asistencia y a los que no pudieron asistir, no os preocupéis, habrá otra,y otra, y otra, a ver si puede ser pronto.
> ...


Ya estara bien de hablar de ello no :Confused: !?! que fastidio!  :O10:  :O10:  :O10:  :O10:  :O10:

----------


## eidanyoson

Barajasdemelo, que bien que has escrito, pensé que después del día que te di o querías saber más de mi (no me extraña  :Cool1: ). Me alegro que tú también lo pasaras bien y estuvieras a gusto. 

¿En serio ha tenido repercusión? juas juas

A ver cuando me dices que quedemos y arreglamos lo que sea para la asociación. Sabes que no es que puedas contar conmigo es que DEBES (¡que mandón me he levantado hoy).  :001 302:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues no he hablado con *Pilar*, la señora que estuvo, que en ese momento representaba a la Asociacion Contra el Cancer, en esta semana haré por verla y que me cuente como fue la reunion de que nos hablaba.

----------


## Javi Drama

En los mensajes de Barajas de Melo hay un error gravisimo...dice que el no es mago y que los que cita si lo son... En mi caso tambien tiene que excluir mi nombre y ponerlo al lado del suyo  :Wink1: .

Eidan ponte más mandon que tal como se pasó el Jueves hay ganas de más.

Aunque en poco os pueda ayudar seguiré el hilo con atención y entusiasmo.

Un saludo.

----------


## salinger

He seguido este hilo desde principio a fin y tuvo que ser una pasada esa quedada, a ver si alguien se anima y hace una por Tarragona, que envidia pero de la sana ,eh chicos

----------


## Ritxi

> He seguido este hilo desde principio a fin y tuvo que ser una pasada esa quedada, a ver si alguien se anima y hace una por Tarragona, que envidia pero de la sana ,eh chicos


¿Y por que esperar a que alguien lo monte?
Venga!!! Animate y da tú el primer paso  :001 302:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Con el fin de poder seguir con el asunto: ¿Alguien tiene algun Estatutos para iniciar la Asociacion? No cosigo encontrar ninguno.
En cuanto tenga uno, redacto un primer borrador y nos planteamos otro encuentro.

----------


## Ritxi

Echale un vistazo a los de la SEI, te servirán de guia

http://www.uco.es/investiga/grupos/sei/feedback.htm

----------


## barajasdemelo

Muy bueno *Ritxi*, SEI=Sociedad Española de Inmunología.
Yo tambien me he reido. juas, juas.

----------


## Ritxi

Bueno, ahora los de la SEI, de verdad  :302: 

http://www.ilusionismo.es/estatutos.htm

----------


## barajasdemelo

Podrian valer, pero estan a un nivel superior, lo que nos interesa es Asociaciones o Círculos de Magos.
Voy a leerlos y a ver que puedo sacar.
Muchas gracias.
Por cierto, ¿y la nieve que tal va?. He visto que hay en Cataluña un desastre y caos.
En Collserola mi amiguete se ha tenido que quedar a pasar la noche en el tanatorio donde trabaja, no ha podido salir.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo saqué los estatutos de nuestra sociedad de estos, eso si tube que modificarlos bastante, pero como punto de partida estan bien.


P.D.- Te paso una foto de ayer, hoy ya no queda nada, aqui hacia muchos años que no nevaba tanto, estamos solo a 30 m. sobre el nivel del mar

----------


## Iban

Barajas, ¿qué demonios le ha pasado a tu foto?

----------


## barajasdemelo

> Barajas, ¿qué demonios le ha pasado a tu foto?


Si te refieres a la de la firma, no lo se por que si que esta ahi.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues no se que le habia pasado pero ya sale.

----------


## Iban

No, no. A la de la firma, no. A la del Avatar. Que sale un churro de colores que no se entiende nada.

(Ea, seguid con lo de los estatutos)

----------


## barajasdemelo

> No, no. A la de la firma, no. A la del Avatar. Que sale un churro de colores que no se entiende nada.
> 
> (Ea, seguid con lo de los estatutos)


Que se ha hecho mas pequeña.

----------


## hernandez

barajas si quieres que te heche una manilla con los estatutos ya sabes que no tienes mas que decirlo. y mas ahora que no curro y tengo tiempo libre.

 Bueno cuando querais quedamos otra vez.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> barajas si quieres que te heche una manilla con los estatutos ya sabes que no tienes mas que decirlo. y mas ahora que no curro y tengo tiempo libre.
> 
>  Bueno cuando querais quedamos otra vez.


A ver si logro despegarme de todo lo que tengo y me queda tiempo para mi.
Tambien puedes pasarte por mi oficina, estoy en la M300, Km 29,500. PROCESOS Y SISTEMAS METALURGICOS, S.A. direccion Madrid la siguiente nave de la E.S. CEPSA y SEAT.

----------


## hernandez

> A ver si logro despegarme de todo lo que tengo y me queda tiempo para mi.
> Tambien puedes pasarte por mi oficina, estoy en la M300, Km 29,500. PROCESOS Y SISTEMAS METALURGICOS, S.A. direccion Madrid la siguiente nave de la E.S. CEPSA y SEAT.


eso en que polígono está?

----------


## eidanyoson

Oye, que yo sigo por aquí. Cualquier cosa desde casa contad con ella (es que ahora estoy liado en el curro, el mal tiempo en Europa es lo que tiene)

----------


## markoos

Yo también sigo vivo y, si nadie propone un nuevo encuentro, seré yo el que lo haga jejejejje.

Se me está pasando por la cabeza organizar una actuación entre todos y con la participación de todos, en S. Fernando. Tendríamos seguro el apoyo del ayuntamiento. Un par de juegos por cabeza en un escenario de un "ir y venir" de magos, y juegos de magia de cerca entre la gente asistente....

ummmm..... Barajasdemelo, quédate con la copla y lo hablamos.

Eidan: Maestro de ceremonias, no se admiten discusiones.

Saludetes,
S.

----------


## pableton

¡Otra! ¡Otra!

----------


## Iban

> Se me está pasando por la cabeza organizar una actuación entre todos ...


Ale, mira... ¿ves aquél a lo lejos corriendo con el pasaporte en una mano y dos maletas en la otra?

Sí, hombre, sí, aquel puntito que está desapareciendo en el horizonte...

Pues que sepas que es Eidan. 


 :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:   :001 302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Ventajas de trabajar en una aerolínea:

Debido al abaratamiento de los billetes, puedo ir de un lado al otro del planeta Tierra MUY rápido.

Y en casos como este, MUY, MUY, MUY, R&#193;PIDO...  :07:

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno desde hace una semana y poco a aqui el tiempo libre se me ha multiplicado por uhmmm espera...ah si 100 &#37; (que bonito es formar parte de la estadística más esperada del próximo 2 de Abril de 2010 :P).

Así que cuando queráis, donde queráis (calla que esto era en San Fernando) y como queráis.

En cuanto a eso de la actuación...tsk he engordado muchísimo y no me vale la americana...esperate que me pongo a dieta :P (bueno si hay que hacer un par de ellos...ya tengo dos muy rápidos preparados).

PxDx el comentario chorra me vale para empezar con la dieta desde hoy, en próximos capítulos intentaremos dejar de fumar.

----------


## hernandez

si hay que hacer dos jueguecitos de cerca se hacen.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> A ver si logro despegarme de todo lo que tengo y me queda tiempo para mi.
> Tambien puedes pasarte por mi oficina, estoy en la M300, Km 29,500. PROCESOS Y SISTEMAS METALURGICOS, S.A. direccion Madrid la siguiente nave de la E.S. CEPSA y SEAT.


Antes de llegar a la Garena, pero tienes que llegar a la rotonda y volver para Madrid.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> Yo también sigo vivo y, si nadie propone un nuevo encuentro, seré yo el que lo haga jejejejje.
> 
> Se me está pasando por la cabeza organizar una actuación entre todos y con la participación de todos, en S. Fernando. Tendríamos seguro el apoyo del ayuntamiento. Un par de juegos por cabeza en un escenario de un "ir y venir" de magos, y juegos de magia de cerca entre la gente asistente....
> 
> ummmm..... Barajasdemelo, quédate con la copla y lo hablamos.
> 
> Eidan: Maestro de ceremonias, no se admiten discusiones.
> 
> Saludetes,
> S.


No es mala idea, pero un poco de paciencia que se está cociendo algo más, esperad a que empiece a hervir y os doy mas datos.

 :O11:  :O11:  :O11:  :O11:  :O11:  :O11:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Qué intriga! ¡¡Qué intriga!! ¡¡¡Qué dolor de barriga!!!  :Bigboulay:

----------


## Dow

jope, yo con las practicas apenas he tenido tiempo :( sigo con las practicas pero mas desahogado :D   hago falta en algo? jaja

----------


## hernandez

perdona barajasdemelo por no llamar ni pasar por tu curro pero he andado algo liao a ver si encuentro un huequecillo y voy para allá estatutos en mano y los hechamos un repasillo.

----------


## pableton

Y mientras tanto, ¿por qué no quedamos?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo ahora tengo vacaciones. Me voy el 27 a Burgos. Pero desde el 22 al 26,  a lo mejor...  :302:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bien, a ver si me deslío de todo lo que tengo.
Novedades:
Tengo unos estatutos que he modificado y listos para que los veáis y los ultimemos.
¿Cuándo? Cuando os venga bien. ¿Dónde? Si os parece, en el mismo sitio.
También informaros que el próximo 25 de Abril, en San Fernando de Henares, ya he organizado Magia Por Haití, junto con la Escuela de Ana Tamariz. Vamos pillados de fecha pero sólo falta el cartel, cuando lo tenga lo publicaré aquí.
También estoy en conversaciones y que lo trataremos, para unos "bolos" en Alcalá de Henares.
También alguna presentación en la Residencia de Ancianos de San Fernando de Henares, que me dijeron que si podíamos hacerles algo.
Yo creo que tenemos algún trabajo por hacer, se ha hecho esperar pero aquí está.

¿Qué os parece?

*hernandez* pásate cuando quieras, está en la carretera antigua de Barcelona Km 29,5 pero dirección a Madrid.
*pableton* estarás pasando frío.


Un abrazo.

----------


## Dow

¡Qué bonito, qué bonito!

Yo, de paso, informo de que el 23 de abril, Jaume y yo haremos magia en Coslada.

¿Hora? Aún no la sé.

¿Lugar? Sé que es en ciudad70, pero ni idea de nada más jajaja


¡Quedemos para los estatutos!

----------


## Ritxi

> Tengo unos estatutos que he modificado y listos para que los veáis y los ultimemos.


Si quieres, me los puedes pasar por mail y le doy un vistazo y os comento qué me parecen y las diferencias con los nuestros.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto, del 3 al 6 de Mayo también estoy libreeeeeeeeeeee  :302:  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Pues del 3 al 6 de mayo te pasas por barcelona  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues podría si me recoge y me lleva alguien al aeropuerto. ¿Te animas?.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> ¡Qué bonito, qué bonito!
> 
> Yo, de paso, informo de que el 23 de abril, Jaume y yo haremos magia en Coslada.
> 
> ¿Hora? Aún no la sé.
> 
> ¿Lugar? Sé que es en ciudad70, pero ni idea de nada más jajaja
> 
> 
> ¡Quedemos para los estatutos!



A ver compi, cuando tengas los datos, hora y lugar, dinoslo.
Si quieres puedes llamarme al 609018788 si necesitas algo.

----------


## Magnano

Me animaria, pero aún no tengo carnet :(

----------


## Ritxi

> Pues podría si me recoge y me lleva alguien al aeropuerto. ¿Te animas?.


Si no me pilla en horario laboral yo te llevo y te traigo, el aeropuerto me cae cerca.

----------


## Vicentico

Eidan, el día tres de mayo, si no lo cambian, tengo un viaje y se que paso por Barcelona, pero a 8000 metros, si no te da miedo tirarte en paracaidas te meto en el avión.

   Por cierto, sería bueno que tuvieramos la posibilidad de ver esos estatutos para mirarlos y así poder aportar o modificar algo entre todos, ya no sólo los que estemos por esta zona, sino los que ya tengan unos para compararlos como dice Ritxi y así, por decirlo de alguna manera, aprovecharnos de su experiencia y que nos aconsejen.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bien los pondré para que los veais.

----------


## Dow

Wiiiiiii

De veras hay alguien o algo que corrige hasta las tildes y las mayúsculas? jajaja


Pueees a ver. El viernes 23 de abril a partir de las 20h hay una fiestecita en ASPIMID, Coslada, pero no sé la dirección :(  sé cómo se va jaja pero nada más.
Sobre y media o algo así actuará Jaume sólo, porque por motivos de tiempo y tal para ensayar al final no actuaré yo  :Smile1:  cosas que pasan.


Y cuándo quedamos el resto!!??

----------


## barajasdemelo

A ver *Dow* ¿me llamas esta tarde y asisto?. Es una Asociación con quien he colaborado.
Necesito ponerme en contacto con  *markoos*, ¿alguien sabe?.

----------


## eidanyoson

BarajasdeMelo, tienes un MP.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Y tengo un primer borrador de los estatutos, los subo aqui para que los leais y hagais anotaciones.
He puesto un nombre, que no tiene porque ser, lo decidiremos.
¿Para cuando un nuevo encuentro?

----------


## Ritxi

Nosotros también nos basamos en los estatutos de la SEI para hacer los nuestros os iré poniendo poco a poco algunas cosas que cambiamos a ver si os parecen bien*.*




> *Artículo 1.- Denominación.*C*on la denominación de Asociación* 
> *CIRCULO DE ILUSIONISTAS DEL CORREDOR DEL HENARES* *(C.I.C.H.)* 
> *, se constituye una entidad sin ánimo de lucro, al amparo del artículo 22 CE, que se regirá por la Ley* 
> *Orgánica 1/2002, de 22 de marzo reguladora del derecho de asociación y normas concordantes y las que en cada* *momento le sean aplicables y por los Estatutos vigentes.*


Al final de este articulo añadimos esto:

_




 Iniciado por SIS

A partir de ahora en todos los articulos de estos estatutos se designará a la Sociedad con la sigla S.I.S.


_ 







> *Artículo 2.- Fines*
> 
> *La Asociación tiene como fines:* 
> 
> *1. Fomentar la afición al Ilusionismo.* 
> *2. Mantener contacto y buenas relaciones de amistad con aquellas personas, entidades, y personas que*
> *fomenten y cultiven el arte del Ilusionismo, procurando darles todas aquellas facilidades y medios que*
> *están al alcance de la Asociación para ayudar el ejercicio de su profesión o afición artística.*
> 
> ...

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues las correcciones nos han parecido bien y se han hecho, excepto la última.

muchas mer&#231;ies.

----------


## Ritxi

En el artículo dedicado a la Asamblea General nosotros añadimos que los socios fundadores tienen derecho a veto siempre que sean un mínimo de 3.

Dividimos los socios en estas categorias:

Socios Fundadores, Socios Numerarios, Socios Simpatizantes (Cuota mínima y no tienen voto), Socios Colaboradores (p.e. empresas y demás que apoyen a la SIS) y Socios Honorarios.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues sin problemas, me gusta, lo añado.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo veo bien lo que estás poniendo Barajasdemelo, por eso no digo nada.

Que me paso por el foro 2 y 3 veces para ver si hay algo de esto, u otra quedada o lo que sea...

----------


## hernandez

holaaaaaaaaa:

 Que tal a tod@s? Bueno pues yo creo que , ya que tenemos los estatutos viento en popa, podríamos ir pensando en quedar el mayor número posible de "personajillos" ( jeje ) para ver si es factible (porsupuesto que sí) formalizar esto. 
 Yo voto por la primera semana de Junio que ya empiezo a tener los fines de semana mas libres.

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Hola. No soy nuevo en el foro, pero reconozco que llevo mucho tiempo sin entrar y, por tanto, sin escribir.

Y he entrado y me encuentro con este hilo... Yo iba a proponer crear un Círculo Mágico en Alcalá, pero ya veo que os habéis reunido en Coslada. Yo tengo que reconocer que a Coslada, aunque está cerca de Alcalá, por temas personales, me es imposible ir asiduamente. 

Por tanto continuaré con mi idea de crear un Círculo en Alcalá. Yo ya tengo los estatutos redactados desde hace un par de años. Lo que me faltaba era gente con ganas de juntarse en Alcalá. Por tanto, sin quitaros la idea de este Círculo en Coslada, si alguno se quiere reunir en Alcalá y formar un Círculo aquí, pues yo estaría encantado.

Mucha suerte a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Hombre, Juán! ¡cuanto tiempo! :302: 

Hombre a mi Alcalá mie pilla mejor que Coslada También, pero soy un hombre de palabra y seguiré adelante con el proyecto de Coslada.

Eso sí, como una cosa no quita la otra, me animo a mi mismo a ayudarte con el de Alcalá también (mira que me meto en líos). A ver si más gente se une también y así tenemos dos asociaciones cerca (CHUPI, CHPUPI  :302: )

Sólo espero que cuando llegue el momento no pongáis de quedar los mismos días (os mato).

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Eidanyoson, contigo ya somos tres (tú, mi sobrino y yo). Ya solo me falta tirar de agenda y volver a contactar con algún que otro mago de Alcalá (que haberlos hailos, pero como ovejas desperdigadas) y nos podemos reunir, por lo menos, para conocernos.

Es cierto que tampoco busco crear una Asociación deprisa y corriendo, sino tener un sitio de encuentro asiduo con otros magos en Alcalá, aunque sea en un bar, ya que no tengo localizado ningún local para reuniones. Pero todo se andará.

¿Alguien más se apunta a lo de Alcalá? ¡Ah! De verdad, no quiero molestar al Círculo que estáis formando en Coslada. Si estoy metiéndome donde no me llaman, decídmelo.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Vamo a ve compis.
No es ni de Coslada, ni Alcalá, ni Torrejon, ni .....
El primer encuentro se hizo en San Fernando por facilidad de encontrar el punto de encuentro.
Los encuentros que hagamos en el futuro, si los planificamos bien, puden ser en los distintos puntos que pretendemos crear.
Todo es hablarlo.
Lo que debiamos de hacer es reunirnos y hablar largo y tendido.
En cuanto a *Juan Suricalday* , el desplazarse a algun lugar, no va a ser diariamente, como tampoco tiene por que ser siempre en el mismo sitio, alguna vez nos podriamos reunir en otro punto, eso el lugar de reunion, por expleriencia, deberia de reunir ciertas condiciones.
Proponer fechas para la reunion, a mi, en principio, me da igual la que sea, el caso es que sea.

----------


## hernandez

efectivamente el donde, da un poco igual. El caso es que nos reunamos el mayor número posible de personajillos (mas o menos frikis). jeje.
 A mi alcala tambien me viene bien, de hecho voy por lo menos dos o tres veces por semana a la escuela de tiempo libre (EALA). Pero vamos que San Fernando también me pilla al lado. jeje.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> efectivamente el donde, da un poco igual. El caso es que nos reunamos el mayor número posible de personajillos (mas o menos frikis). jeje.
>  A mi alcala tambien me viene bien, de hecho voy por lo menos dos o tres veces por semana a la escuela de tiempo libre (EALA). Pero vamos que San Fernando también me pilla al lado. jeje.


Tu si que lo tienes claro.
Cuantos mas seamos mas haremos, si somos 3 en cada sitio, no formamos nada, nos quedamos como hasta ahora.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo también estoy de acuerdo en cuantos más mejor. Tiempo hay de que la gente deje de ir (que suele pasar).

Yo creo que lo mejor es hacer eso, una nueva reunión en la que podamos ir cuantos más mejor (lo difícil es encontrar un día apropiado para todos) y hablar seriamente de este tema. Va siendo mucha hora  :302: .

Como me dijo Barajasdemelo, una cosa es la sede de la asociación y otra es donde reunirse... así que creo que se puede arreglar con Juan Suricalday también o algo. No sé.

¡Ah!, y Magojaume que sé que andaba detrás de hacer una en Torrejón y no da señales de vida, le voy a tirar de las orejas hasta que se las pueda pisar grrrr.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Yo hable con el *magojaume* y esté también en disposición de hacer cosas.
Ayer conocí a otro mago de San Fernando que cuando se enteró de esto, enseguida busco mi teléfono a través de la Concejalía.
Venga fecha, para poder avisar a todos. Por cierto que necesito teléfonos de algunos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Los que yo tenga te los paso, ya sabes  :Smile1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pongo el último borrador de los estatutos.

----------


## hernandez

Holaaaaaaa:


 Bueno que nos animamos a hacer una quedada? mas que nada es que se esta empezando a enfriar esto. jeje

----------


## eidanyoson

Apoyo la moción...

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno yo ya no trabajo por la zona pero la verdad es que me lo pasé muy bien la anterior vez, así pues...en función del día que digais me paso.

Un saludo.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Ya es hora que al menos tres entran.
Eso si, sin propuesta de dia.
14 patás en el cielo la boca.
*JADO* de Alcalá solo dispone de los miercoles por la mañana, a ver si lo compaginamos.

----------


## pableton

A mí, decidme, que voy.

----------


## hernandez

a mí los miércoles por la mañana me viene perfecto. de hecho cualquier día por la mañana me va bien. de ser por la tarde solo puedo los lunes o los viernes.

----------


## markoos

Pues el miércoles 26 :Confused:  puede ser para todos??

Abrazos.

----------


## Javi Drama

Yo como sigo siendo un feliz parado puedo el Miercoles 26 por la mañana sin problema (todo sea que en en los proximos días deje de ser un feliz parado).

¿El donde se ha hablado? No se si volverá a ser en San Fernando en el mismo sitio que la otra vez pero si no es así...sigan leyendo.

Si nadie tiene pegas u otro sitio mejor y sois receptivos me gustaria proponer que fuera en Torrejón de Ardoz por la zona de la mancha amarilla o soto del henares.

Motivo 1: lo conozco y no me pierdo xD.

Motivo 2: para aparcar viene muy bien.

Motivo 3: asi me pilla cerca para recuperar mi impresora del curro anterior :P.

Motivo 4: No se me ocurren más porque no conozco las conexiones de transporte público por la zona.

Por supuesto esto es tan solo una propuesta para mi comodidad, *cualquier otro sitio me parece genial y no tengo inconveniente ninguno*.

Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

El 26 mmmm. Salgo a las 12:30 de currar, antes de las 13:15 no creo que esté en ningún lado. Me da que eso es tarde.  :Wink1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

El miércoles 26 también me viene a mi bien.
El lugar para mi no tiene ningún inconveniente en donde sea, con la moto a cualquier sitio.
Eso sí, donde estemos, que se tranquilo, no bares, es por lo que, por ahora, propongo San Fernando, con el inconveniente del "aparcamiento" pero con metro cerca, ademas están en fiestas, con lo que después, podemos ir a tomar algo.
Me gustaría que me pasaseis, si es posible, vuestro número de móvil.

----------


## pableton

Yo no puedo... Snif.

----------


## eidanyoson

Finalmente, he conseguido cambiar el turno, así que si decidís quedar, iré  :302: .

Así que ¡ale!, como ahora no quedéis, ¡no respiro!  :Mad1:

----------


## Javi Drama

Pues si Eidan puede...ya no quedamos y que se joa...digoooooo que por mi digais la hora, repito que el donde me da igual, y salvo cambio imnente e inesperado de la situación laboral allí estaré.

PxDx ultimamente ando bastante perdido asi que tal como pidió Barajasdemelo le paso el movil.

----------


## hernandez

pues nada oyes el miécoles 26 nos vemos. y el sitio? yo opto por algo tranquilo donde podamos destripar alguna duda mágica y eso en los bares es un poco complicado. Yo voto por San Fernando con el super-tapete de barajasdemelo, jeje.

----------


## eidanyoson

Venga, me mojo:

Miércoles 26, donde la otra vez, a a partir de las 10:30 (ya sé que es pronto, pero es por poner una hora).

En principio los que vamos somos:

Javi Drama

Hernández

Barajasdemelo

Eidanyoson

¿Quién más?
 :302:

----------


## pableton

Yo tal vez lo consiga... Voy a ver.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ojalá Pabletón, tengo ganas de verte  :Smile1:

----------


## Javi Drama

Oido cocina, a las 10:30 h.

Es probable que vaya más prontito para aparcar y esas cosas...así que si alguien se anima a madrugar...que no lo dude :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo estaré antes, salgo de currar a las 9:15. Puse las 10:30 por no haceros madrugar al resto.

Así que si te veo nos invitamos a un desayuno  :302:

----------


## hernandez

BUENO , BUENO, BUENOOOOO. yo a lo del desayuno también me apuntojejeje, es que últimamente pe apunto a todo.

----------


## Errante

Se alargara hasta la tarde? para los que trabajemos durante tooodo el dia  :Smile1:

----------


## hernandez

hola:

 Yo como muuuuuuuuuy tarde puedo estar hasta las 16:30.que luego me tengo que ir a madrid.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Siento deciros que el miercoles 26 no puede ser. Estan en fiestas y lo tienen todo ocupado.
A ver otro dia que sea despues del 31 de Mayo, sino tenemos problemas de espacio.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Zas! en toda la boca  :18: .

Bueno, ya que habíamos dicho de quedar, quedemos igualmente. Ya que no puede ser en el local, pues ya da lo mismo, así que, mmmm ¿en la puerta del local igualmente?, ¿en Torrejón como decía Javi Drama -Javi tendría que decirnos el lugar?
¿se pospone?.

Faltan horas ¡Una solucioooón!  :Eek1:

----------


## Javi Drama

Uhmmm vaya que a punto.

Tal com dice Eidan sería una pena posponerlo  ya que algunos se han movido cambiando turnos y todo lo demás para el Miercoles.

Ya dije que me daba igual el sitio, yo no tengo problema que sea en un bar (vale, cafeteria que un bar queda muy cutre) sentados en unas mesas tomando café o algo fresquito que acompañe al tiempo total os puedo asegurar que los martes por la noches nos juntamos bastantes en una cafeteria después de las reuniones de una asociación y la gente que va quedando del bar pasa olimpicamente de nosotros.

Eidan cuando dije en Torrejón de Ardoz la verdad es que no habia pensado ningún sitio tan solo lo propuse porque automáticamente pensé en tomar algo así que cualquier sitio valia...no obstante si conozco un bar/cafeteria/churreria que está siempre "medio vacio" y no creo que les molestase en absoluto cuatro o cinco personas (no se cuantos serían) en un par de mesas sentados.

Eso ya como gusteis...por mi parte sigue en pie pues me daba igual el sitio.

Para más señas, si alguien no tiene un lugar mejor...Avda de la unión europea en Torrejón de Ardoz.

Como dije días atras...si preferis otro sitio yo encantadisimo, para mi lo importante es pasar un rato divertido con vosotros.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues dado que el local no puede ser esta vez (¡cachis!), quedamos a las 10:30 en la puerta de la cafetería/restaurante/churrería "La Europea", _editado: parece ser que el nombre de la cafetería es "Unión Europea", no iba tan desencaminado...)_ en la Avenida de la Unión Europea en Torrejón de ardoz. 

Por allí se aparca bien,para los que vengáis en coche.

Aviso, llevo un juego matador...  :302:

----------


## Javi Drama

Como lugar eventual no tengo problema ninguno como le he comentado a Eidan aunque es posible que Hernandez, que vive por allí pueda dar algun otro sitio como referencia si le parece más adecuado.

Intentaré estar atento al foro por si alguien propone algo...si no alli os veo...desayunando :P.

Yo no llevo ningún juego nuevo preparado (gafas de sol nuevas si...tendré que cambiar el avatar)...así que prohibido pedir xD (na venga algo se hará).

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bien, me he puesto en contacto con hernandez, que estará, oscar que estará un rato, felix que no podrá en esta ocasion.
Mañana nos vemos en vete tu a saber donde.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bien, bien.

Dow, y Vicentico no podrán esta vez. Malas noticias.

Pero El Mago Jaume si que estará, y a su vez buscará a alguien más.

Ya somos más  :Smile1:

----------


## hernandez

pues eso yo estaré allí mas o menos a las 10 para desayunar algo y coger fuerzas, jeje. nos vemos mañana en la cafetería, bar, restaurante... y yo que se que mas. Por cierto a esas horas seguramente esté lleno de policías locales haciendo su trabajo (nada).

saludos mágicos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Policías? &&"·"$%!$&, no puedo ir me buscan....  :117: 


Y si no les hacemos un par de juegos y les sacamos el desayuno gratis. :302:

----------


## Javi Drama

Jejejeje Hernandez debe vivir cerca.

Estuve currando allí mucho tiempo y la cafetería de los maderos es el horno (lombardia creo xD) del comienzo de la calle, como no me gustaba coincidir con según que gente...(que nooooooo que es solo por buscar la comodidad de un sitio vacio) yo me iba a otro/otros sitios y uno es el que puso Eidan.

Hernandez si se te ocurre algún sitio...yo por lo menos me fio de tu criterio.

----------


## charlie veru

Chicos!!!!!! Recien me entero de esto.....y quiero ir!!!...estuve  en la ultima reunion Eidan se acordara de mi  perfectamente fui el que hizo el cambio de color de dorsos.....pues ya que no hay lugar "tranquilo" para estar.... les ofrezco el salon de mi casa, es grande, tengo sillas para todos y estaremos comodos (solo que no se puede fumar) jejeje...ahora mismo me voy al cine, pero cuando vuelva.... me conectare a ver si lo podemos arreglar en tan poco tiempo, si no es asi, no pasa nada ire a donde ya hayan quedado... por cierto mi casa queda en madrid por la zona de oporto, el metro esta a dos calles, responderme por lo que sea por favor, un saludo y hasta luego.

----------


## eidanyoson

Que me entero ahora del mensaje del Charlie. como a las ocho ya estoy en la cama (lo que tiene madrugar tanto...). Pero como después ha venido pues nada  :Smile1:  (Ey, que se agradece mucho la propuesta, que nunca se sabe. De verdad).

Al final no ha estado nada nada mal; para ser un día de diario y por la mañana nos hemos llegado a juntar 9 personas (aunque alguno ha sido un visto y no visto, pero aún así fue "engañado" para hacernos un juego ñiek ñiek ñeik ).

Hubo confusión de bares, así que durante una hora o algo más, fueron "dos" quedadas pequeñas cada uno en el bar casi de enfrente del otro. Fue gracioso. Aunque perdimos un tiempo "precioso" de conocernos más y mejor grrrrr.

Barajasdemelo leyó algún uno de los estatutos y la cosa parece que va despacio, pero firme (que es como debe ir).

Conocimos algunos magos nuevos unos más tímidos que otros y como siempre hubo uno que la lió parda, haciendo de todo menos juegos; yo creo que a ese es mejor no invitarle más a quedadas, porque sólo hace el tonto (era un tal Eidan... o algo así).

Al final nos dieron las 3 de la tarde.

Por cierto, que el juego que nos hizo (yo lo vi dos veces) Javi Drama de la predicción del número de billete de Rubiales es una pasada (Rubiales, cunado tengamos todo organizado me temo que no te escapas de darnos una conferencia,¿te vale con unos chistes y un mago loco de paga?, mmmm bueno ya hablaremos  :Great: 
A petición expresa, subiré una foto tomada a las 3 de la tarde, es decir cuando quedábamos 4 gatos y al irnos (el que no sale en la foto soy yo  :302: )

----------


## pableton

Jops, no pude ir. 

Qué bueno el juego del billete de Rubiales. Hace poco fui a verle y mi chica fue la que le dejó el billete. Una pasada.

En fin, espero que no decaiga y que haya una nueva quedada antes de final de junio.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Que sepas que te eché de menos, Pabletón. Y sí, la próxima que no tarde tanto y a ver si te vienes  :001 005:

----------


## charlie veru

Gracias Eidan por subir la foto!!!!... no me di cuenta que no ibas a salir,  en la proxima cojo yo la camara...jejeje... el juego de la prediccion en el billete ha sido genial!!, he flipado en colores!!! y si, el mensaje llego un poco tarde, pero bueno, otra vez podria ser aqui en casa, sin ningun problema. saludos a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Vaaaaaaaaaale, seré bueno y subo la otra. En esta es que casi no se te ve Charlie, como fue de sopetón... (Pero mira que chulo sale Barajasdemelo...)

----------


## Javi Drama

¡¡Será posible, que poca gente se anima a comentar nada!!

Lo del billete fue totalmente improvisado, esa mañana mientras esperaba a Eidan y Hernandez (que eran los primeros que iban a aparecer) al pagar el primer café me dieron un billete que reunia las cualidades...fue pura casualidad.

En los creditos de inicio y finales se citó que eso se le debe al Gran Rubiales...por supuestisimo...y por cierto ver la cara de sorpresa de Charlie...no tiene precio.

La gente, como siempre, fantástica. Del primero al ultimo por supuesto, unos se animaron a hacer más cosas otros menos...¿yo hice algo? no me acuerdo :S.

En cuanto al tema de la asociación que comentais aunque me pilla un poco retirado me sigue pareciendo muy atractivo el planteamiento que teneis...¡eso si es porque os gusta la magia y punto!. Ojala siga adelante y salga bien porque yo me apunto  :Smile1: .

Para finalizar y hablar un poquito de lo que venis comentado en el hilo, creo que fue Pableton, de hacer otra antes de finales de Junio...yo encantado, como si me decis que es todas las semanas el problema son vuestros horarios, pero como ya apuntó alguien "sería cosa de hacer un esfuerzo, incluso un Sábado si es más comodo para la mayoria".

Un saludo.

----------


## JADO

Pues lo dicho, muchas gracias a todos y mejor tarde que nunca...
Quiero decir con esto que despues de muchos años desconectado, creo que gracias a vosotros y a este encuentro, me acabais de cargar las pilas para poder continuar con esta maravillosa aficion.
Quiero mas y mas, quiero seguir aprendiendo y compartiendo mis modestos conocimientos, lo dicho gracias a todos.
Hernandez.
Charlie Veru.
Javi Drama.
Barajas de melo.
Eidanyoson...y me faltan dos que no me acuerdo, ahhh y lo de la foto la proxima vez al principio, ¿VALE?

----------


## eidanyoson

Si tienes razón jado (que alegría verte por aquí, de verdad). El problema es que yo soy como un crío, me ilusiono viéndoos y se me olvida hasta que tengo cámara y cabeza y lo que sea... :Smile1: 

Pero la próxima hago hasta video... ¡SUS VAIS A CAGALLLLL!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Ahora he podido entrar, por la tarde *isabel* tuvo un pequeño accidente en el trabajo.
La verdad es que yo disfruto con estos encuentros, aunque solo sea para hablar, eso de magia y de ilusión.
Se hicieron unos juegos, que a pesar de saberlos, te deja boquiabierto en la ejecución y la presentación.
Y chulos, *Javi Drama* en su Agua y Aceite, con parsimonia y ademas dejando reposar las cartas, encendiéndose un cigarro.
El visto y no visto de Coslada, que se escapo del trabajo para estar con nosotros, *Oscar*, muy bueno.
Y así un etc., etc., etc., de juegos y tertulia, pues eso hasta la 15:00 desde las 10:30, aunque al principio en dos grupos.
Os imaginais todos los dias así. Una pasada.
Lo de las fotos, siempre lo digo y nadie me hace caso, en las que salgo yo !PASARLAS POR "POTOCHOP"! que la barriga se me olvida disimularla.
Espero que en el mes de Junio nos juntemos y rematemos la faena.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## keiko_san

Una vez más llego tarde. Arrr!!!
Mira que enterarme hoy de la quedada de la semana pasada... :O10: 

Intentaré estar mas al loro del hilo y pasarme para la próxima, que tengo muchas ganas de conocer magos.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues sí, ya te vale, que fue en Torrejón, donde vives tú (o eso pone tu perfil). Oportunidades como esta se repiten poco...

La verdad es que se está formando un grupo muy majete (bueno, a mi es que me caen bien todos los que han ido a estas quedadas, por ahora, hasta que llegues tú  :Cool1: ).

A la próxima apúntate, hombre...

----------


## keiko_san

Eso es hasta que vaya yo, que seguro que te caigo mejor  :Cool1: 
Pues lo dicho, para la proxima (si no se me va el santo al cielo), me apunto.

----------


## Javi Drama

Yo os voy a decir una cosita que posiblemente tenga que ver con la falta de oxigeno en el cerebro y la perdida de liquido tras la hora de rigor en el gimnasio...

La mejor forma de que no se te pase, keiko, es proponer otra con fechas en firme y demás :P.

Que estos (yo no por supuestisimo) son muy vagos y les da pereza (recalco que a mi no...yo no soy vago noooooooooooooooooooooo).

----------


## keiko_san

Pues razón no te falta, no.
La cosa es que yo tengo ganas, pero teniendo en cuenta que quedasteis la semana pasada, si os digo de quedar la que viene, lo mismo me mandais a la  :9898: . [Perdon, pero tenia que hacerlo. Es un icono bastante llamativo...]

EL caso es que siendo el ultimo mono, no me veo capacitado para poner fecha para una quedada, pero si que os digo que tengo ganas y que si fuese antes del veranito que se empieza a ir la gente, pues mejor.

----------


## eidanyoson

Día 9 (miércoles de nuevo, estoy de madrugue) o 10 de junio(que libro), a las 10:30, pero el sitio sin confirmar, que hay que hablarlo con Barajasdemelo por el local. Si no, pues ya veríamos (otro bar al estilo Javi Drama  :302: )

¿Va bien así?

----------


## keiko_san

Oye, y lo de quedar por las mañanas por que es?
Lo normal es que la gente curre y pueda mejor por las tardes, no?

----------


## eidanyoson

Porque en mi caso es al revés y como nadie pone nada y todo empezó por mi culpa pués...

Además la mayaría de aprendices de magos debemos de ser unos currantes raros, porque mira que días y horas pongo y ¡Vienen! jeejjee

No sé, si podéis mejor por la tarde entonces ha de ser el día 9 (ya que libro al día siguiente, si no, con los madrugues yo me acuesto muy muy prontito...)

A ver que opináis.. (pero que sea rápido)

----------


## Javi Drama

Uhmm yo a excepción de Lunes y Miercoles que tengo clase por la tarde y los Martes que toca asociación...por las tardes puedo Jueves y Viernes sin problema (me se los dias de la semana!! jejeje). Bueno y de Lunes a Miercoles podria hasta las 19:00 o así...pero se hace muy corto.

Por las mañanas...soy todo vuestro hasta que mi adorada y maravillosa novia (se nota que es peloteo en exceso por si lo lee y no me diga nada) termine los examenes...así que...cualquier dia que propongais me viene bien.

En cuanto al sitio...repito lo de la vez anterior a mi me da igual, si no hay local hay bares...será por sitios :P.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Ya empezamos con las discrepancias!  :302: 

Keiko_San, esta vez te toca mover ficha a ti. ¡Ale!

----------


## Javi Drama

Para que no se queje Eidan...abro fuego:

El Jueves día 10 de Junio me viene de perlas (como siempre salvo cambio en la actividad laboral con la que contribuya a la mejora del país acercando la cifra de parados al umbral de los 4 millones).

¿Alguien más dice algo? que luego pasa lo que pasa y nos pilla el toro :P

PxDX que fácil es meter prisa a la gente cuando uno no tiene nada que hacer v_v

----------


## hernandez

yo de martes a jueves solo puedo por las mañanas que por las tarde voy a la escuela de magia. Pero vamos que por una que me pierda no pasa nada. 

 Y si vamos mirando lo de quedar en fin de semana a ver si nos juntamos muchos y dejamos lo del C.I.C.H. ( Circulo de Ilusionismo del Corredor del Henares) finiquitado antes de veranito?.

Sabado 12 Por la tarde por ejemplo. (ala otra fecha solo para fastidiar, jeje)

----------


## keiko_san

Pues ahi va mi ficha:
Yo por las mañanas tengo la fea costumbre de ir a trabajar, así que me viene mejor por las tardes o los findes, como dice hernandez.
Y con ése requisito (que sea por las tardes) me vale cualquier día propuesto: 9, 10 o 12

----------


## pableton

Yo apuesto por el día entero, mañana y tarde, para dar cabida a los de horarios marcianos.

9 o 10,  o el 12

----------


## Javi Drama

Por mi el que más rabia os dé, si es el 9 la única pega es que por la tarde no podré estar, el resto sin problema.

A ver si se va manifestando más gente y concretais.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo el 12 trabajo de tarde. El 10 libro pero me acuesto prontito (a partir de las 19:00 se me acaba el día) y el 9 a partir de las 10:00 de la mañana lo que queráis.

Pero vamos, si queréis lo hacemos un poco mejor, esperamos al 19 que es sábado y ya estoy de vacaciones  y lo organizamos a lo grande (venga más fechas juas juas juas) :302:

----------


## hernandez

hola otra vez:

 A mi el 19 me viene casi mejor. Ademas en Torrejón estamos de fiestas para esas fechas. A lo mejor me veis vestido de peña y todo. jejejejeje.

----------


## pableton

El 19, imposible, doy una fiesta de disfraces. 

 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302: 

El tema, la ciencia ficción.

----------


## MagoJaume

Por mi parte el jueves 10 estaría bien; en cuanto al local no habría problema, según cuanta gente seamos, pero un sitio bueno sería (si se hace en Torrejón) en El Tío de la Bota. Raúl (el dueño) también es mago y nos puede dejar el salón, y hablandolo con el para que no tenga ocupado el salón podemos usarlo para poder ver algún DVD, etc.
De todas formas yo esta semana estoy aún libre... aunque me imagino que a partir del día 13 empezaré a currar de nuevo.

----------


## barajasdemelo

El dia a mi me da lo mismo.
En Junio que no sea Lunes (clase), no el 10 (ensayo), no el 13 (viaje), no el 15 (ensayo) y no el 17 (galileo galilei, estos los tengo pillaos.
El dia 19 me pareceria bien, tenez en cuenta que si tengo que pedir sala, debe ser al meno,s con 5 dias de adelanto. En cuanto a que sea sábado, no creo que haya problema, podira ser desde la mañana hasta las 21:00 h.
En cuanto a que sea en Torrejon, tambien me gusta, y si estamos aislados mejor que mejor.

----------


## MagoJaume

Por mi parte preferiblemente que no sea durante las fiestas de Torrehjón, ya que iría medio zombi entre el trabajo y toda la noche de parranda.
El día 17 tampoco, lo mismo que Barajasdemelo actuo, pero en Inn en el IV FestIBal (si... es con B, actúan tripulaciones de Iberia y un loco de tierra...)

Cuando sepamos el día me acerco a hablarlo con Raúl para que nos pueda dejar el salon para nosotros. 

P.D. Así ya conoceis una de las tradiciones torrejoneras.. los filetillos con patatas..

----------


## keiko_san

Estoy de acuerdo con MagoJaume. En las fiestas de torrejon mas de uno vamos a estar zombi. Cualquiera de las otras fechas me viene bien por la tarde.
Si al final es por la mañana, intentaré escaparme un rato, pero será más complicado...

----------


## Javi Drama

Se acercan los primeros días que se barajaron y estamos como al principio, normal por otra parte pues todos teneis horarios muy diferentes v_v.

¿Quien se anima al Jueves 10 tanto de mañana como de tarde? Digo el Jueves porque esta semana por ejemplo BarajasdeMelo no podia y remitia a la proxima semana por tanto nadie dice que no se puede volver cuando Angel pueda.

Creo que podian MagoJaume, Hernandez por la mañana, Eidan hasta las 19:00 (que luego seguro que se le lia un poco más), Keiko san seguro que puede pasarse un rato y faltan todos los demás de la anterior que no han dicho nada.

Yo desde mi posición ociosa no tengo problema el Jueves y es el día que varios habeis dicho que podeis...así que...si nadie dice nada yo no tengo incoveniente en pasarme por "El tio de la Bota" que propuso MagoJaume que ya he visto donde está.

"El tio de la bota". C/ Virgen de la paloma 8. Perpendicular a c/ Virgen del Loreto a la altura del "obrón" que están haciendo para la nueva comisaria...aunque igual estan todavia parados por la "readquisición" del terreno por parte del ayuntamiento.

Ale...que alguno tenia que lanzarse a la piscina.

----------


## keiko_san

Ahi va un invento del diablo.
Quizá sirva para algo o quizá solo para perder el tiempo, pero por si acaso...

Id poniendo cuando os viene bien y así podremos ir viendo en que momento tendría mas afluencia de gente.

http://www.doodle.com/ugakgiqh8w958ps4

----------


## hernandez

gran idea keiko_san

----------


## barajasdemelo

Si señor buena idea.
Ya ya lo he puesto.

----------


## JADO

Muy buenas, una gran idea...
Yo ya me he apuntado.
Nos vemos.

----------


## Errante

Jojo, me encanta eso!
Ya me he apuntado yo tb :P

(Barajasdemelo actuas en galileo? o vas a ver algun espectaculo?)

----------


## Vicentico

Buenas a todos. 


    El jueves por la mañana al ser en Torrejón es posible que me pueda escapar un 7% de mi tiempo en compensación de las pelas que me van a quitar. Por lo menos que me de tiempo a saludaros.

----------


## Javi Drama

¿Pero alguien se va a animar a decir que día? :P

El Jueves que es el más cercano tiene 6 para la mañana y el Sabado tiene 6 para mañana y tarde...

¿Os animais a Jueves y Sabado ya que algunos del Jueves no puede el Sabado?

Que digo yo que decir cada uno el día está muy bien...pero que hay que decidirse salaos :P

----------


## JADO

Por mi parte el jueves por la mañana me parece bien.
¿Alguien se apunta?

----------


## hernandez

a mi la verdad es que me da igual, cuando querais chicos.

----------


## MagoJaume

Por mi parte perfecto para el jueves por la mañana.
En donde quedamos??

----------


## JADO

Podriamos quedar en el Tio de la Bota, lo que no se si estará abierto por la mañana en plan cafeteria, o solo es un restaurante.
Quiero ver y compartir MAGIA.
A partir de las 9:00 o 9:30, para poder aprovechar la mañana.

See you...

----------


## keiko_san

Pues visto lo visto parece que lo mejor es hacer una quedada doble. 

1. Jueves por la mañana (Parece que en el tío de la bota, que si está abierto por las mañanas)

2. Sábado por la tarde (sitio a convenir)

Así los que no puedan ir a una pues van a la otra. Yo personalmente no  creo que pueda pasarme mañana por la mañana, pero la del sábado no me la  pierdo.

Un abrazo a todos!!

----------


## Errante

Yo el jueves no puedo, pero el sabado si! :D

----------


## Javi Drama

Oks, yo mañana Jueves (mañana es jueves ¿no?, no se en que día vivo) tiro para "el tio de la bota" a las 09:00 h. o así y el Sabado...pues también...total...

----------


## hernandez

pues nos vemos en el tio de la bota tempranito. a lo mejor somos poquitos pero hay que ir cargados de magia y de ideas para mejorar. 

nos vemos.

----------


## Errante

A parte de en estos precisos instantes :D el sabado tambien quedareis?

----------


## keiko_san

Oye, encantado de haberos conocido.
El sábado mas. Y mejor
Un abrazo!!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Tenia pensado ir, pero no he podido salir.
"Jiustun tengo un problema".
A ver, el sábado si asistiré.

----------


## pableton

yo también quería ir hoy, pero tampoco he podido salir.

Iré el sábado.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, pues yo tampoco he podido por problemas médicos de última hora(no son míos, y no es nada grave, pero "hay que ir").

El sábado no prometo nada. De momento es más un no que un si, pero...

----------


## JADO

La magia cada dia me gusta mas, y sobre todo la gente que se conoce con ella, gracias a Jose, a Javier y a Keiko_San.
Nos seguiremos viendo y yo aprendiendo. 
Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Errante

Hola muchachos! mañana sabado a que hora se queda y donde?
Yo podre hasta las 13 aprox al final :'( se me ha complicado la comida

----------


## hernandez

fuimos poquitos pero fué un no parar de magia. y el sitio está muy bien. a ver si puedo ir también a la próxima. 

nos vemos.

----------


## MagoJaume

Al final ayer por complicaciones de última hora no pude ir; mañana no creo que me sea posible, pero para la próxima si que me apunto.

----------


## Errante

Mañana a que hora y donde!!! :D

----------


## pableton

Creo que yo estaré de 5 a 8. Si puedo llego antes.

----------


## Javi Drama

¿Uhmm de 17:00 a 20:00 en el mismo sitio que se dijo el Jueves?

Bueno yo tengo que elegir entre estudiar o ir a veros un rato...creo que puedo permitirme ir a vero sun poquito  :Wink1: .

----------


## pableton

He ido de 18 a 19 y no había nadie...  :O10: 

Me he quedado ahí estudiando a Lennart Green :Cool1:

----------


## Javi Drama

Poco exito, poco exito v_v.

Una faena Pableton, la verdad es que viendo los pocos mensajes que habia...era de esperar :S.

----------


## pableton

Ya, pero había tantos apuntados en el cuadro... Menos mal que tenía que llevar a mi hija a un cumpleaños a Loeches.

----------


## Errante

Yo pensaba que seria por la mañana, y al no tener respuesta me fui a ver el futbol y ya no viene hasta por la noche...

Caguen!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo puse que no iba a poder ser. Lo siento muchísimo.  :Wink1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues yo tambien pensé que era por la mañana.
Estuve desde las 10:00 y estaba cerrado, hable con uno de los locales de al lado y me dijo que habria a partir de la 12:00, con lo cual me fuí al encierro de Coslada, volvi, con la chufa de agua que me cayo de San Fernando a Torrejon, iva en la moto, y nada, sin abrir, con lo cual me fui a casa.

¡Que desastre".

*Pableton*, si me hubieras llamado nos habriamos visto, por la tarde estuve "bageando" en el sofá.

----------


## Errante

A ver si la proxima en sabado nos coordinamos mejor! jajajaj vaya desastre!

----------


## MagoJaume

Para la próxima hablamos antes con Raúl (el dueño) o si es en sabado vamos a algún otro bar que podamos estar tranquilos.
En Torrejón hay muchos, por mi parte en el Parque de Cataluña sería lo más comodo (por aquello de caerme de la cama y llegar)

----------


## danielo

el parque cata :Confused: ?huy huy que mal rollito no jaume :Confused: jajajaja.yo soy de alcala de henares y me gustaria empezar quedar con gente cercana y poder compartir conocimientos,tecnica,juegos y lo mejor de todo pasar un buen rato con gente que le gusta compartir este hobby y no quedarme en mi casa entre las cuatro paredes.graciasssss genteeee

----------


## barajasdemelo

Vamos a ver.
Yo soy contrario a quedar en los bares.
Razon: No tienes intimidad y puede pasar como lo del sabado, toda la mañana esperando.
Teniendo posibilidad de tener un local y en condiciones, para que complicarnos la vida.
Ahora estamos en los primeros contactos y nos va a costar.
Me gustaria que tuvieramos una reunion para hablar del tema, en el que asistieramos los maximos posibles y hablar de estas cosas y no tan anarquicamente como lo estamos haciendo.
Yo, ya he dicho varias veces que me da igual, pero el comienzo esta siendo duro.
Vamos a hacer un esfuerzo y juntarnos, un inicio, no solo magia, algo mas que tenemos que hablar.
Ya se que todos no coincidimos en los horarios, pero yo me ofrezco para, intentar, estar con todos y transmitir las opiniones de los demas.
¿Que opinais?

----------


## hernandez

me parece bien barajasdemelo.

yo hasta la 2ª semana de julio ya no podré quedar.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues hombre, Barajas, mi opinión ya la conoces. Estoy en lo de quedar y arreglar unos cuantos flecos  :Smile1: 

Y yo sé que soy uno de los más problemáticos para quedar, pero haré un poco más de lo que pueda  :302:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*eidanyoson*, no solo eres tu, somos todos, todos tenemos compromisos y cosas que hacer.

----------


## Errante

Es que tenemos unos horarios muy distintos :(

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Hola, aquí uno residente en Cabanillas del campo. Después de año y pico de parón mágico (la paternidad y esas cosas) regreso con ganas de quedar y conocer a otros magos. A ver si puedo poner mi granito de arena para mover esto...

----------


## Presto

Y en fin de semana?? Por que algun dia libre tendreis no?? Me paso por aqui por recomendacion de Charly Veru ya que estamos viendo de organizar otra quedada en madrid(hay un hilo abierto con un nombre original  :302: ), una o varias para poder ver a todos  :302:

----------


## MagoJaume

Pues yo como siempre dependo de los turnos del trabajo, pero trataré de adaptarme a lo que podais vosotros, ya que amoldarse al horario mío es prácticamente imposible.

----------


## Presto

Pues solo queda hablarlo, pasaros por el hilo de quedada en madrid y vemos horarios y sitios  :302:

----------

